# Unknown Plant from Maryland



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

A guy posted this plant on the NANFA forum, collected in late December in a tiny tributary of Patapsco River MD. Wild plant (photos 1-3): Leaves are opposite, ovate, leaf base rounded to tapered, leaf petiole slightly shorter than blade, leaf margins slightly serrate or crenate, plant creeping, rooting at nodes, stem round and smooth. After several weeks of new growth in an aquarium (photos 4-5), the stems are erect, petioles are shorter, and the crenate margins are almost indistinguishable. Leaves are about 2 inches long. It looks like basil except for the round stem (basil is usually square). Ideas? Are there any crenate/serrate Ludwigia spp? He says it's growing well submersed (6 weeks so far), so if its not a true aquatic it's at least very tolerant of prolonged flooding.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I might have seen this in a petsmart. I remember seeing it and not knowing what it is. As we know, the chain stores sell plants that aren't necessarily true aquatics but it is common.

A Lobelia maybe?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Veronica_ (Plantaginaceae). Either americana or anagallis-aquatica (probably the latter). Both will grow submersed just fine but are kinda weedy.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Cavan! V. americana has petioles and V. anagallis-aquatica is sessile (per Alan Weakley's key), so i'm thinking probably americana.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Gerald said:


> Thanks Cavan! V. americana has petioles and V. anagallis-aquatica is sessile (per Alan Weakley's key), so i'm thinking probably americana.


Cool. I couldn't find my Godfrey and Wooten. Could have looked online, I guess.


----------

